# Mp 2801 Photos?



## hutchingsp (Apr 22, 2007)

As subject really, I like the look of this (I like the look of lots of watches!!) but haven't found much in the way of macro/close-up shots that show the build/finish quality, as well as if the crystal is flat or slightly domes etc.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

here you go:




























Roy's got them in stock here

andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There are a few more here:

http://www.horology.info/pic_library/

( in the OW section on the left)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Here's a pic of the one I use to own, there great watches for the money


----------



## debwhyte (Aug 22, 2007)

NICE Watches!!!!


----------



## debwhyte (Aug 22, 2007)

NICE Watches!!!


----------



## alex1 (Jan 20, 2008)

pls tell me-has MP2801 tritium or luminova?and has each watch MP2801 own serial number?what is your experience?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Going from memory, the dial it tritium but as you can imagine as time has gone by the light output is very low as the isotope has decayed









As for the serial number, on the case back mine had 667/3195 but I'm not sure this is a serial number


----------



## alex1 (Jan 20, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Going from memory, the dial it tritium but as you can imagine as time has gone by the light output is very low as the isotope has decayed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you know how long has made this model?it is very interesting if tritium or luminova-mr.wajs confirm me that MP manual has luminova...and what about accuracy?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The model I had was the auto version, but it could have been luminova... sorry but I can't remember for sure









As for the accuracy, again as mine was the auto version powered by the 2842 movement I can't comment on the manual version


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The model I had was the auto version, but it could have been luminova... sorry but I can't remember for sure









As for the accuracy, again as mine was the auto version powered by the 2842 movement I can't comment on the manual version but the auto was good and within a 4-5 secs a day


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

My MP2801 is quite unusual in that it has an olive green, rather than the black dial. I got it from Eddie Platts back in the days when he was an O&W dealer.


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

are these noe dome saphire 2824 also


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The 2824 is flat mineral glass im afraid


----------



## erkers (Mar 18, 2008)

hutchingsp said:


> As subject really, I like the look of this (I like the look of lots of watches!!) but haven't found much in the way of macro/close-up shots that show the build/finish quality, as well as if the crystal is flat or slightly domes etc.


Hi, new here, first post. =)

I have recently gotten two new O&W watches - and they have become favourites!

Here's a pic of my 2801:









/Johan

ps

The other O&W is a Flieger v7733.


----------



## stevoc (Dec 18, 2006)

PhilM said:


> The 2824 is flat mineral glass im afraid


??? The one on mine's got a slightly domed mineral crystal. It's about 1.3-1.4mm thick at the edge, 2.0mm in the middle. One day it'll be replaced by a domed acrylic - when I get my finger out and learn how to do it.

cheers

Steve


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

stevoc said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > The 2824 is flat mineral glass im afraid
> ...


Steve you could be right, I sold my 2824 a couple of years ago so going on memory


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

ooh slightly domed sounds good, isnt a saphire available now? wct has some? whats the wr on the case 50 meters? that would be nice to know on case back rather than the 'issue' numbers. Aha! is the saphire an option>?


----------



## erkers (Mar 18, 2008)

w.h.s said:


> ooh slightly domed sounds good, isnt a saphire available now? wct has some? whats the wr on the case 50 meters? that would be nice to know on case back rather than the 'issue' numbers. Aha! is the saphire an option>?


I got mine a couple of months ago and it has a domed sapphire. According to WCT they all have sapphire now. Also the '3' is replaced by the o&w logo on the dial. 5 atm water resistance.

/Johan


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

erkers said:


> Also the '3' is replaced by the o&w logo on the dial.
> 
> /Johan


I don`t like the sound of that, the unclutered logo free dial is one of the things that attracted me to the watch.


----------

